# "What's the Feeling on the Ground"



## Jules verne (Aug 14, 2009)

although Cyprus is officially in Recession


Question =: are we seeing Property Prices starting to creep up? 

or is it just Speculation?


What do you think?



J.v.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jules verne said:


> although Cyprus is officially in Recession
> 
> 
> Question =: are we seeing Property Prices starting to creep up?
> ...


Some of the developers are still putting up prices on off plan properties but these are the stupid ones who still havnt got the message that if you are struggling to sell something you reduce the price.
I have recently been updating prices on my website and the majority either havnt changed at all or the have been reduced in the case of almost completed projects where there are only a few untis left which the developers want to shift.
Resales are still being reduced in many cases and only those that are real bargains are selling.

Veronica


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi 
there has been a 1.7% rise in house prices back here in the Uk for the month July and 50% more application for mortgages
Susan


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica is right. The only properties I see selling are deeply discounted, have great incentives and are overall great bargains. Even homes that are already well priced are getting offers much lower than asking price and sellers generally still negotiate. I am only talking about resales here.


----------

